# Your vegetarian backpacking recipes wanted!



## Anonymous (May 9, 2002)

Vegetarian Backpacking Recipes Wanted!

Hi!  My name is Christine Conners and my husband and I wrote Lipsmackin; Backpackin;, a collection of lightweight recipes from over 60 contributors. Tim and I recently signed a contract to write a second version of the book: Lipsmackin; Vegetarian Backpackin :lol:  :lol: ; and we want your recipes!  All recipes much be original and meatless to be considered.  

We currently donate twenty-five percent of the royalties from Lipsmackin; Backpackin; to the Pacific Crest Trail Association.  We will also be donating the same percentage from the second book to a National Scenic Trail, but this time we are asking our contributors to choose which trail will receive this donation.  Contributors whose recipes are included in the book will be recognized in the text and receive a free copy of Lipsmackin; Vegetarian Backpackin;, courtesy of Globe-Pequot Press.

Recipes can be submitted via the website, e-mail or snail mail:  

Christine Conners
5951 Gaines Rd
Cincinnati, Ohio  45247
trailrecipes@fuse.net
http://home.fuse.net/conners/trailrecipes.html

Thanks for your help! 

Christine


----------

